# Maverick boats history



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Lots of information on the Maverick forum.


----------



## BugDopeforENP (May 29, 2013)

It all started with Lenny Berg. Read this http://skiffrepublic.com/interviews/skiff-republic-interview-steve-huff/ It gets a little more into detail towards the middle.


----------



## silverking91 (Feb 23, 2007)

I beleive it goes something like this...


The Berg boat was the original and turned into the Deluxe which then evolved into the Master Angler. (No longer being made.)

The Mirage was produced from '92-'96
The Mirage II was produced from '97-'00
The HP '98-'00
The HPX '01-'15

The 15 HPX was made from 2004-2012ish
The HPX Tunnel started in the 2001 and is still being built.
The HPX 18 started in 2004ish and is still being built.
The HPX Micro was built from about 2009 to 2013.
The HPX-S is the newest model first built in 2014.

I may be wrong on a few dates, maybe Skip will chime in. Skiff Republic also has an interview with Scott Deal.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

My boat is a '97 and have been told it has a Master Angler Hull

I have looked at pictures of MA and the hulls are the same


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm following this because I'm a little confused myself and the MBC forum does not really explain much. 
My Pathfinder 17T has a MBC listed on the title for manufacturer. Where these short lived skiffs actually made by Maverick originally then later reproduced under a bay boat style layout like the 22's? Or is Pathfinder simply an offset company working under the name Maverick? Never asked this question before but it has always raised uncertainty..


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

They had been up and running for a few years before I bought my hull in 1988 in Ft. Pierce.... As noted the original hull was by Lenny Berg who sold out to Scott Diehl who took it into production in Ft.Pierce. Mine was the XL model (and may have been the cheapest hull they ever produced, with no innner liner and 16'10" long). I saw it first at the Miami Beach boat show that winter and had to do a bit of begging to get Scott to sell me one un-rigged... That hull was created by shortening the original 18 foot model at the transom in the mold. At that time they'd also started the Deluxe which morphed into the Master Angler (and came in both 18', the original, and then the 17 MA). A few years later Maverick picked up the Hewes line of skiffs, then later still the Pathfinder...

From the early, lightweight Berg version on into the production phase as Maverick came into its own in Ft. Pierce their hulls had a reputation for being dry riding, solid platforms that were a solid value. The first Mirage hulls were meant to be a bit more stealthy and were a direct response to the needs of guides down in the Keys....

In my case that hull I bought from them sat on its trailer for almost two years before I was able to begin rigging it out a piece at a time. Back then I wasn't guiding and the hull was set up as a club boat (able to do a bit of everything with a few custom touches you won't find on any other flats boat). I came back to guiding in 1996 and have been working that skiff ever since....


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

> I'm following this because I'm a little confused myself and the MBC forum does not really explain much.
> My Pathfinder 17T has a MBC listed on the title for manufacturer. Where these short lived skiffs actually made by Maverick originally then later reproduced under a bay boat style layout like the 22's? Or is Pathfinder simply an offset company working under the name Maverick? Never asked this question before but it has always raised uncertainty..


This is what I BELIEVE, may not be correct and come one can correct me if I am wrong. 

I believe pathfonder has always been a part of MBC. Just think it's a different division. So MBC actually has pathfinder, Maverick, Hewes and Cobia. But when it's all said and done they are all "MBC" boats


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

> I'm following this because I'm a little confused myself and the MBC forum does not really explain much.
> My Pathfinder 17T has a MBC listed on the title for manufacturer. Where these short lived skiffs actually made by Maverick originally then later reproduced under a bay boat style layout like the 22's? Or is Pathfinder simply an offset company working under the name Maverick? Never asked this question before but it has always raised uncertainty..


Afterhours... The Pathfinder 17' was designed and originally manufactured by T-N-T boatworks.. TNT called theirs the "Tunnel Master". The hulls were aluminum and had a fibeglass top cap. Scott Deal bought the hulls that were made by T-N-T and re-labeled them as the Pathfinder 17.. After a year or 2, Scott Deal started making the hulls out of fiberglass and cut T-N-T out of the picture.. Pathfinder made 15' and 17' versions originally, then added the bay boat in 1998 or 1999..

The Maverick Mirage hull was copied for the most part from the Dolphin Super Skiff.. Story has it that Scott Deal was fishing a bonefish tournament in the Keys and was pissed that his boat was heavier and produced much more hull slap than the Super Skiffs that were dominating the tournament scene in the Keys.. The Mirage was made to compete against the Dolphin S.S. for poling and quiteness..

Permit Chaser, 

Your boat, made by Offshore was a direct "splashed hull" from the Maverick Master Angler 18.5.. The hull looks the same, but the stringer system is different.. Offshore copied a few popular boats of the era, sort of like Beavertail did originally..


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Interesting to read about tnt. Around 08 they were doing some of the metal fab for maverick, which was long after the fiberglass pathfinder 17 was introduced. My fuel tank was made by tnt. Not sure if they are the same company but seems more than coincidence given the history.

Also if I'm not mistaken Harry Spear was involved in the design of the HPX line.


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

It's the same company; they're about 100 yards from MBC boats.  Snook D is correct on all fronts, as usual.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Appreciate the info Snook. You my friend have just won me an ongoing bet with a buddy. Time to collect now sir..


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Snookdady. Thanks for the information. I don't know much about the history of my boat. I just know I like the hull. If anyone knows more about it or has one I'd like to hear


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Snookdaddy 

The side of my boat says Mirage 18.2. But I mesured it and it's realy 18.5


----------

